# Easy violin pieces



## Violinpiano (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello
I'm looking for easy violin pieces (Baroque, classical, romantic).
I'm now playing Komarowski's concerto in G and I know the full first position.

Thanks


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Have a look at the ABRSM shop for low level pieces. Their baroque books are very nice.


----------

